# Timex Backwinder



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

:help: what have I got here?

This Timex was in the tatty old quartz box, the chap wanted Â£15 and we settled on a little less (market stall - Melton Mowbray cattle market every Tuesday if your interested). It cleaned up a treat - the battery also just needed a clean and it's kept fantastic time since.

My intervention kills are very limited and I don't know how to get the back off as the winder is there, but I have read that some movements are accessed from the front. Anyway no movement picture is possible.

The dial is marked "Great Britain".

The case back has a BS standard mark and what I guess is the year of manufacture "Model 84/85".

The second sweep hand moves and tick's once at each second increment, k: but there is another faster ticking in the background.










My interest in electric watches was only sparked by a Hampden (my usual brand) I bought by chance and then got serviced by Paul (along with an introduction to his web site). I cannot get over the great value for money these little treasures are. The new strap was as much as the watch yet again.

Sorry to keep asking you experts and enthusiasts :notworthy: for help but I just love to know as much as I can about them.

:hi:

Worzel


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Tried lifting there?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Your Timex is a model # 76160 from 1971. It has the #84 movement which is why the 84/85 on the back. The 85 was a calendar model. When new the price was $25. It is indeed a front loader and the movement comes out the front once the crystal is removed. As you have seen the second hand jumps once every second. It has a beat of 21,600. The crown serves as a hack function and when in the set position the current flow is interrupted.

HTH


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Tried lifting there?


Thanks - got the battery out and cleaned OK.



watchnutz said:


> Your Timex is a model # 76160 from 1971. It has the #84 movement which is why the 84/85 on the back. The 85 was a calendar model. When new the price was $25. It is indeed a front loader and the movement comes out the front once the crystal is removed. As you have seen the second hand jumps once every second. It has a beat of 21,600. The crown serves as a hack function and when in the set position the current flow is interrupted.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for that Bill. I am pleased about the date especially. As you can see since my last Timex post, I've taken to looking for them now.

Incidentely, I looked up the BS standard and interestingly it looks like there may have been an issue with the watch causing explosions. I wondered if this applies to all 'electric' watches and if the later 'electronic' watches had some sort of spark suppression.

Indeed it raises the question about wearing the watch now and not having a current inspection certificate: perhaps Paul will know the answer.

-------------------------------------------

BS1259-1958: Intrinsically safe electrical apparatus and circuits for use in explosive atmospheres

Defines 'intrinsically safe'. Dangerous industrial gases and vapours, for which certificates of intrinsic safety may be obtained, are listed and classified. Principles of and tests for intrinsic safety appended.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> Incidentely, I looked up the BS standard and interestingly it looks like there may have been an issue with the watch causing explosions. I wondered if this applies to all 'electric' watches and if the later 'electronic' watches had some sort of spark suppression.
> 
> Indeed it raises the question about wearing the watch now and not having a current inspection certificate: perhaps Paul will know the answer.
> 
> ...


 h34r: I've never considered that before. I'm amazed it's even been thought off as an issue. h34r:

I guess those watches without any spark-suppressing diode will be the worst: Hamiltons for instance.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's water-resistant/proof, then it shouldn't really allow gases or explosive mixtures into the case, OTOH, if you change the battery(cell) in a hazardous atmosphere, you could, in theory at least, cause an explosion. :focus:

I'd think the odds were about the same as Scotland winning the World Cup :lol:

The casebacks are held in place by an epoxy resin adhesive. The backset **** has a small retaining spring only accessible once the movement has been removed. There's also a small seal gasket there. To get the movement out, you need to remove the crystal using a proper crystal lift, carefully! :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's water-resistant/proof, then it shouldn't really allow gases or explosive mixtures into the case, OTOH, if you change the battery(cell) in a hazardous atmosphere, you could, in theory at least, cause an explosion. :focus:

I'd think the odds were about the same as Scotland winning the World Cup :lol:

The casebacks are held in place by an epoxy resin adhesive. The backset kn0b has a small retaining spring only accessible once the movement has been removed. There's also a small seal gasket there. To get the movement out, you need to remove the crystal using a proper crystal lift, carefully! :yes:

Canny even say kn)b now! :taz:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

mel said:


> If it's water-resistant/proof, then it shouldn't really allow gases or explosive mixtures into the case, OTOH, if you change the battery(cell) in a hazardous atmosphere, you could, in theory at least, cause an explosion. :focus:
> 
> I'd think the odds were about the same as Scotland winning the World Cup :lol:
> 
> ...


I think I'll be careful not to wear an electric watch after a curry - Scotland could easily win the 'Tossing  Throwing the Caber World Cup' :grin:.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentely, I looked up the BS standard and interestingly it looks like there may have been an issue with the watch causing explosions. I wondered if this applies to all 'electric' watches and if the later 'electronic' watches had some sort of spark suppression.
> ...


I'm surprised your surprised Paul :swoon: - I thought the BS reference would be common. My other two Dynabeats have no reference but this is the only one marked Great Britain. The standard has been updated to BS EN 50020:2002 and may have implications for repairers. Having retired I no longer have BSI membership so I cannot get a copy for you to peruse - sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

mel said:


> Canny even say kn)b now! :taz:


I remember in the 80s when Capital Radio had a jingle where an American lady said "Hey! Grab your kn0b! Yank it, crank it, and rip it off!"

edit: jingle not jungle


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Worzel said:


> I'm surprised your surprised Paul :swoon: - I thought the BS reference would be common. My other two Dynabeats have no reference but this is the only one marked Great Britain. The standard has been updated to BS EN 50020:2002 and may have implications for repairers. Having retired I no longer have BSI membership so I cannot get a copy for you to peruse - sorry.


Wonder if tuning-fork watches are ATEX approved? 

Perhaps I should take mine off before I go crawling round any more gas meters.


----------

